# Paradigm HT advice...



## Derf (Nov 13, 2010)

Setting up HT system for the first time. Visited the local "department" stores and listened to most of the popular HTiB systems. Visited a local independent store that sells Paradigm and was very impressed with this product. Just wanted to run this gentlemans recommended setup by some of the experienced people on here to see if he is selling me a legit deal.....

Room size is 14ftx14ft.
TV is Samsung 42" LCD 1080p
Guy is recommending Paradigm Micromonitor fronts, Cinema 90 rears, CinemaCC center, PDR10 Sub
with Onkyo TXSR608.

Online I`m finding the Cinema220 setup for roughly the same price.

Looking for opinions or recommendations.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That would be a nice system abit small for that size room but it would do. It sounds to me that the guy is trying to make a sale if your finding it for the same price online. Don't get me wrong as i have been addicted to Paradigm for allmost 18 years.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I love Paradigm and to find New Online is almost impossible as Paradigm is vigilant about Internet Sales. Paradigm Monitor 7's were my first real pair of Speakers. I purchased them during my Freshman 1st Semester at UGA. Just a great Brand.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm one of the proud paradigm owners. It's my first set speaker when I started this hobby way back in 2002. Managed to own several other brands but still paradigm stayed in my system.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> I love Paradigm and to find New Online is almost impossible as Paradigm is vigilant about Internet Sales.


They are very Vigilant that no one sells online however, i believe that they allow the smaller kits such as the Cinema series to be sold that way, don't quote me on that though.:T


----------



## Derf (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I`m liking the Paradigm line.

I`m definitely one to keep my money in the local economy but I`ve found all these
components on ebay for considerably less. Is it worth the purchase online or stick
with my local vendor? I`m able to save about $350.00.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Derf said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> I`m liking the Paradigm line.
> 
> ...


It is difficult to assess how the additional cost will affect you. I will say by using a Local Dealer, you do get far better Post Sale Support. Be it needing a new Tweeter or other problems, having a relationship with a Local Dealer will make things go far smoother. Moreover, if Purchasing Paradigm, only a local Authorized Dealer will offer Warranty Support.

In truth, the chances of needing Repair with an excellent Speaker like Paradigm is remote, but if something does go wrong it is nice to have that safeguard.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have to agree withh JJ on that note as having the support of a local dealer can turn into a great relationship, i have been with my dealer for 18 years and dealt with the same guy the entire time. I've had a tweeter blow on a very old set of Monitor 3's and he replaced the tweeter free of charge same goes for a woofer that i found a thin spot in while dusting. 
Over time you build a relationship that can help to get better deals and even if you don't get the "best" deal you still have the support of the dealer.:T


----------



## Derf (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks again for the quick response guys...

Was leaning toward dealing with the local vendor.

Always like another perspective.

Thx


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi
If I might add, if it's too good to be true than it is probably not true. So might be a good idea to stick with local, and my be try to squeeze the price a little bit more.
By the way just from reputation and reading reviews, I became a fan of paradigm and their ability to make decent quality speakers at lesser price points. But Helas I live in Lebanon and available speaker brands are very limited.


----------



## njgl_torres (Nov 23, 2010)

hi

there a online sale right now.... at 6th ave electronics.....

therea huge sale... going there right now... if you are build a HT set up... 

i recommend you the Paradigm monitor series... at the front use Monitor 7 , center cc290...and adp's on surr.

you will have a great HT setup....

paradigm also do the warranty that you purchase only... but it should be a paradigm dealer.. 6th ave is a paradagm dealer..... i got my studio 100 v5 at 6th's .... one of the speaker midrange has a dent... i call paradigm .. they send me a new one.... they do the warranty.....

thanks


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't believe they can legitly sell over the net, i think Paradigm would shut them down if they knew about it. Don't quote me though.:dontknow:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

:blink: :scratch: :cop: :spam: yeah um... what bambino said sounds about right...this ngil torres fellow seems sketchy... :spam:


----------



## njgl_torres (Nov 23, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> :blink: :scratch: :cop: :spam: yeah um... what bambino said sounds about right...this ngil torres fellow seems sketchy... :spam:



nohhh.... some speculation said... paradigm already withdraw there dealership to 6th ave electronics.. before it happen 6th ave sale all their paradigm stock.. but its should be return to paradigm warehouse? i got one pair of paradigm studio 100V5 & Paradigm Studio 20 V5 at 6th ave... they are all warrantied by paradigm as long you have the original receipt.... thanks ... dont quote me...


----------

